# MTD won't stay in gear



## purlyurl (Nov 17, 2014)

I have an MTD two stage snow thrower, from 2004. When idling it doesn't want to stay in gear. It wants to drop from high gears through lower and into reverse. As soon as I engage the drive, it will start heading in whatever direction the it had shifted to at the point of engagement. Any ideas what is happeing?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

maybe the cables need adjustment. ALOHA to the forms..


----------

